# Duke U



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you all think about the whole scandel going on at duke? Do you feel there is some framing going on or is it rich boys getting away with murdur?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I couldn't care any less. This is a local problem and should stay that way. I can't stand when they take regular cases to the national level for ratings, just like the Peterson story, the Holloway story, etc.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree one hundred percent about the cases. But do you think this is someone that is rich buying there way out of trouble or some one who is poor trying to benifit by lying ala Kobe Bryant. It seems people are ready to hang these kids but there is no proof of guilt in this case


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Like I said, let the jury decide that. No one out of the area should even be familiar with this case. There is enough news that actually effects the whole (or most of the) nation to be covered as it is.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If those kids were acting honorably the situation never would of happened, lack of morals will always catch up to you sooner or later.

what bothered me is all the kids supposedly made a decision not to talk to the police, that tells me they are hiding something.

And if that is true what is wrong with their parents?? if one of those kids was mine he would coperate with the police or he would be totally self supporting from that point on.

And if it was my kid and he was guilty I would want him punisshed to the full extent of the law


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Its hard to say. One thing forsure is if they did'nt put themselves in that position...they would be playing lacross this year. It never ceases to amaze me how people set themselves up for disaster. Especially athletes.

My gut feeling is they probably did get out of order. To the extent this lady (I use that term loosely) is claiming......I kind of doubt. I guess thats why they have trials. I would'nt put it past them though.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

This is what I think... That the LADY was brought over for a good time and then when it was time to pay up for some of the fun time the boys said get the heck out of here and she wants the final word in all this


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I read in the paper that DNA was not a match to any of the LaCrosse players. I wonder if this would have been linked to basketball team if coach K would have been forced to resign.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

What irks me is how quickly it became a racial issue. To top it off, I even watched Jessie Jackson interviewed this afternoon on FOX news while I was on break. :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, anytime that goofball gets involved it usually becomes a fiasco. I wish he would just keep his yap shut. Or fall of the face of the earth. I would prefer the latter.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If they are guilty put them jail if the accusation is false put her in jail.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Bobm said:


> If they are guilty put them jail if the accusation is false put her in jail.


right on didn't the run away bride have to pay something back and her leaving was not against the law


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> What irks me is how quickly it became a racial issue. To top it off, I even watched Jessie Jackson interviewed this afternoon on FOX news while I was on break. :eyeroll:


I usually don't chime in on the political forum because I don't have the time to back up a lot of the comments I want to make. However, I am saddened at the fact that this issue was made a racial issue so quickly. Did it really matter that a predominately white prospective was the lacrosse team???

I do not disagre with anything the Duke University did, in suspending the team. Some things are bigger than sports obviously. I am somewhat disheartened in the fact that they have pictures from the incident and have testimonials,,,but somehow just have no conclusion.

Regardless of what I just said, I for one am getting sick of individuals playing the race card. Am I right or am I wrong....this is the year 2006 right. Do we not have all the same rights???? I will not be so naive in saying that, that I know there is some small inequalities here and there. But obviously this is our country......OUR country.

I for one get so sick of people.....i.e Donovan McNabb last year. Terell Owens says that if Brett Favre was the eagles qb they would have been substantially better. Somehow he, as an african american quarterback, spins that off into a racial comment, portraying the caucasians as the bad man. The man said it was black on black hate...and that was somehow supposed to be a caucaians fault...the race card needs to lose it validity...

I know this got of the track of the Duke issue,,,,but the race card needs to start dying. It's validity holds up way to many times for my liking. Anti-racism is starting to really perturb me. This is coming from a white man.....call me a racist and pull the race card on me if you want. It is getting old..........

Daunte used it to get out of his predicament in the twin cities......it never ends................


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with MT on this issue and all other sensationalized media stories.

Does anyone really care about these stories? Or are we just forced to be "interested" in them because the media falls in love with so-called news that can sell ratings.

People are raped everyday. People are murdered everyday.

Unique cases involving beautiful people, wealthy people, or extraordinary circumstances are sensationalized because the media can sell these stories to the unintelligent majority of America-the same people that watch Entertainment Tonight and read People Magazine.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

This should teach every male athlete in college one valuable lesson!

ALWAYS PAY YOUR HOOKER, NEVER TRY TO SHORTCHANGE HER! :fro:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

rowdie said:


> This should teach every male athlete in college one valuable lesson!
> 
> ALWAYS PAY YOUR HOOKER, NEVER TRY TO SHORTCHANGE HER! :fro:


LOL

:wink:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

870 XPRS I feel the same way as you only I am not as nice about it as you. Good news is so does the rest of the Country, bad news is the race card is a great way to extort money and will keep happining. The black community is a terrible discrace, leadership such as Jessie Jackson and the like are just thugs "Crooks". And the black community does not speak out against them they welcome them .Blacks are looking for handouts and prefrance not equality. Yes their are exceptions but I dont hear any African Americans screaming "We dont need affirimative action" I dont see much pride in them at all!!


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

A few points. One, if I was accused of doing something I didn't do, the LAST thing I'd do is talk to the police. Lawyer up, get things set straight, and then cooperate. And yeah, I've got a clean record--I'm a cop's kid, for Chrissake. But you gotta be careful. After all, anything you say can and will...

Two, who gives a rat's a$$? Dumb local story, keep it there.

Three, whatever happened to being a gentleman? Crap like strip shows at parties are the reason my friends are single, and I'm not. Go read a book, a-holes.

Four, this is why I look after my girlfriend. Although, she's not dumb enough to go into a house full of liquored-up, horny frat boys. I'm not blaming the victim--far from it--but for Chrissake, if you get hit by a train while standing on tracks, I'm not going to be shocked and apalled.

Five, something like one in four women will be the victim of a sexual assault. I mean, is anyone else as ******-off about this as I am? Well, you know what they call gun control: The theory that a 110-pound woman should have to fistfight a 220-pound rapist.


----------

